# Free background music for games (revives)



## Michikawa (Sep 30, 2005)

Edited for updated links:

Free background music for gaming sessions, the material can be found from french Jamendo.com:

http://www.jamendo.com/artist/celestial.aeon.project
http://www.jamendo.com/artist/project.divinity
http://www.jamendo.com/artist/frozen.silence

Hope you enjoy it!


----------



## genshou (Sep 30, 2005)

Michikawa said:
			
		

> For those of you who read my last thread regarding free background music I've composed, I just wanted to inform you that I managed to get out from Teosto, which means that all the music is officially free again. I rebuilt the mikseri.net pages and revived the projects. I haven't updated Essence project too much lately, mostly because Ultima IX Redemption -project has taken most of my composing time.
> 
> In the same breath I have to say that the musical material for Redemption passed the line of 120 minutes few weeks ago, so when the project is completed, rest assured that you'll be getting quite a bit of soundtrack material for free
> 
> ...



*Michikawa*, I could kiss you.  More background music for my games is never a bad thing.


----------



## Michikawa (Oct 1, 2005)

Thanks for the potential kiss  But nice to hear the material feels useful! There are still some of the older songs missing from the mikseri pages, I try to upload them now and more updates are coming due next few days, so feel free to check back!


----------



## derbacher (Oct 1, 2005)

Michikawa, I'm glad to see you back. It's great that you have control of your music, with a minimum of fuss. I've enjoyed using all the great tunes you have offered in the past, and I look forward to new offerings in the future.

Keep on composing!


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Oct 1, 2005)

Wonderful, wonderful music. I can easily see myself using these in my games.


----------



## Michikawa (Oct 2, 2005)

Thanks! I put up another one of the older projects called Frozen Silence. It contains improvised solo piano tracks:

Frozen Silence

I also missed few of the old songs on my first update on Essence, so there are few more songs there.

Edit: I also added the Frozen Silence link to the first message to avoid confusion


----------



## Michikawa (Oct 3, 2005)

Update:

Added songs Hope for rebirth, Anxious Thoughts, Winter and Procession. Procession is sad, marchlike song with quite heavy feeling to it. Describes the situation when a military company returns to home town after hard battles. Winter combines orchestral elements to folkish percussion rhythms and has quite mellow, but a bit melancholic feeling. Hope for rebirth is really powerful orchestral song with long theme build up. Anxious Thoughts is sort of alternative song which combines classical elements to drum loops. Sort of an interlude.


----------



## genshou (Oct 3, 2005)

Michikawa said:
			
		

> Update:
> 
> Added songs Hope for rebirth, Anxious Thoughts, Winter and Procession. Procession is sad, marchlike song with quite heavy feeling to it. Describes the situation when a military company returns to home town after hard battles. Winter combines orchestral elements to folkish percussion rhythms and has quite mellow, but a bit melancholic feeling. Hope for rebirth is really powerful orchestral song with long theme build up. Anxious Thoughts is sort of alternative song which combines classical elements to drum loops. Sort of an interlude.



Listened to Winter and have downloaded the rest.  Nice job on Winter!


----------



## kanithardm (Oct 3, 2005)

Is there a download all button somewhere?


----------



## genshou (Oct 3, 2005)

kanithardm said:
			
		

> Is there a download all button somewhere?



No, but it took me all of 60 seconds to get them all downloading on the Essence page (mind you, I was waiting on the remote server to start each file download for most of that time).


----------



## Michikawa (Oct 4, 2005)

kanithardm said:
			
		

> Is there a download all button somewhere?




Like genshou said, sadly there's no such thing available at the moment. It would be a really good addition to the UI on mikseri.net pages though, I think I have to propose it on the forums there. But then again, I'm not sure how the button should work - should it pop up instantly 20 different save as dialogs, one for each file?

Actually one fast workaround is this: If you use firefox, click on download links with middle mouse button, which opens all of the links in a new tab. This way all of the download calls can be resolved "at the same time".


----------



## Corsair (Oct 4, 2005)

Time to see how much I can pull downstream at once...


----------



## Warden (Oct 5, 2005)

Downloaded one track and had to get a hold of the rest.  Very nice work...and free makes it even sweeter.  Thanks!


----------



## Michikawa (Oct 5, 2005)

Just a heads up: I've noticed that mikseri.net seems to have some random problems - sometimes project pages won't load even though the main pages work and straight download links to the songs work also. I asked around and it seems they seem to have some operating system problems (didn't get better answer) which should be resolved in near future. So if the pages won't load for some reason, it's safe to assume that it is because of this. Usually they manage to correct the situation in an hour or so...


----------



## kanithardm (Oct 5, 2005)

You know its so good, you should charge.  Now they i downloaded it of course.  Should keep it free till im done.


----------



## Michikawa (Oct 6, 2005)

kanithardm said:
			
		

> You know its so good, you should charge.  Now they i downloaded it of course.  Should keep it free till im done.




Hehe, thanks for the kind words, but I'm sort of an idealist regarding the freedom of music. I want music to be free and don't think that I have that kind of right to demand ownership as a composer - I'm just a bridge in between who channels something to this world. Sounds a bit corny, but that's how I see it  I could accept money from the actual work, but not from the music itself. So no fear, it'll stay free.


----------



## JamesL85 (Oct 7, 2005)

If there's ever a bandwidth issue with your music, I'd be more than happy to host the files on my site.....I'm just looking to add another link in my sig....LOL

Good stuff!!!!!

James


----------



## Kunimatyu (Oct 7, 2005)

You know, files like this were the reason BitTorrent was invented. Assuming Michikawa is cool with it, they should be assembled into a torrent so he doesn't have to pay us (in bandwidth) to download them.


----------



## paradox1995 (Oct 7, 2005)

*wonderful!*

These track are WONDERFUL!!!!  Great WORK!  KEEP them comming!


----------



## Michikawa (Oct 8, 2005)

Kunimatyu said:
			
		

> You know, files like this were the reason BitTorrent was invented. Assuming Michikawa is cool with it, they should be assembled into a torrent so he doesn't have to pay us (in bandwidth) to download them.




That would be nice idea I think, I'm just not sure if there are many guys willing to keep it seeded all the time? Actually the bandwith is not a problem for me because mikseri.net is completely free for users, so I don't have to pay a dime. But the problem is that while being free it's a bit unreliable - for example just now it was down for 12 hours because of operating system failure.

... and it still seems to be, although I managed to get a few requests through for some reason


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Oct 8, 2005)

I really like your pieces Michikawa. My mom loves instrumentals so I'm going to burn these to CD and do some custom labels for jewel cases and give them to her for Christmas. 

Anything on the burner currently?


----------



## Vrecknidj (Oct 8, 2005)

Brilliant.

Dave


----------



## Dougal DeKree (Oct 9, 2005)

Thank you, Michikawa!

I love your works and the "essence"-CD is on the player for the third time now. We will start playing in an hour or so - I wonder how the gang will like it...

Keep up this good work!

Dougal

P.S.: I especially like the part of anxious thoughts where the percussion comes in right at the moment where it feels natural. Brilliant passage.


----------



## Michikawa (Oct 10, 2005)

Great to hear you like the music! And feel free to create CDs for yourselves or for your relatives/friends, that sounds like a really nice idea 

Alas, it seems that mikseri.net is quite instabile environment. Last night their harddrive crashed, which caused the service to be down for almost 24 hours. Well, this can happen anywhere of course, but combined with their semi-constant problems it feels a bit tedious. Have to think about the possibility of finding somekind of mirror to host the material... Or bittorrenting.


----------



## Hitokiri (Oct 10, 2005)

OK, I've listened to all of two tracks and I will definately be downloading your music and putting it in my "RPG music" list   There is some great stuff here, I can just close my eyes and see scenes and imagry that the music would be perfect for while playing.  Great job.


----------



## JamesL85 (Oct 11, 2005)

With your permission, I'll start downloading the music and uploading it to my server.  I can even give you a subdomain of neetersoft.com that can be used to host your music.  Let me know.....

James


----------



## Michikawa (Oct 11, 2005)

That would be really kind of you, thank you!


----------



## Dougal DeKree (Oct 11, 2005)

Hey Michikawa,

hmm, now that I read my post again it really sounded blunt. But really, putting essence on a CD for my hifi was a must - it is far better to listen to it via four big speakers than with those small pc-speakers, right?   

Aside from that four of five of our groups players asked where I got that CD from and I pointed them to your site. So be assured that you are given the attention you deserve!   

Dougal

P.S.: When will we get more?


----------



## Michikawa (Oct 11, 2005)

I just made and uploaded two new songs: 

Dire News
Secret Garden

The reason why the mikseri.net projects are not too active at the moment is that I'm currently making music for the Ultima IX Redemption project (Ultima IX Redemption). But Corv updated the project page today and added a few songs to the Media section. Feel free to go there and check out the songs, the new ones are made by me, so they are basically Essence -project songs


----------



## Aus_Snow (Oct 11, 2005)

Firstly, thank you so much for making these musical pieces freely available and posting links here.

I'm listening to them as I type, in the finest of company. Some are favourites already, like Secret Garden, Straight Into Ambush and Angel's Tear, but I'm fairly sure my gf and I are going to end up liking the whole lot.

In fact, Angel's Tear has already been nominated by my girlfriend, along with an acoustic song I co-wrote with an old friend years ago, as perfectly expressing a poignant time in her current favourite PC's history.


So hey, thanks again. Your creativity and generosity are much appreciated.


----------



## Michikawa (Oct 13, 2005)

Thank you - I know the feeling when you find a musical piece which seems to fit perfectly into some situation in one's or one's character's life.

Oh, and I just had this thought: usually it's a bit more meaningful to compose music when you have some sort of plan or structure - what the music is all about? But currently I don't have many such ideas or needs myself, so I was just thinking that if any of you who have found this music to be of some use would like to get soundtrack pieces for certain situations / atmospheres etc. feel free to drop a message to this thread! I can't promise anything of course, but whenever I have time I'd be more than happy to try composing something for your needs.

So let the ideas flow free


----------



## Dougal DeKree (Oct 13, 2005)

Hi Michikawa, the only finnish music I had before was a cd called palaa leipää.   

But you asked for what we wanted...what I really would like to have was something resembling the bards songs. (Inspire) courage, (inspire) greatness, (inspire) heroics for example. Or maybe something one could play when a character sacrifices himself for the others? Or for those situations when the party succeeds against all odds? Just tossing some ideas here...

Dougal


----------



## JamesL85 (Oct 14, 2005)

E-mail me at jameslorimor-neetersoft.com (replace the - with a @).

James

P.S.
I'm gonna be out of town Friday night 'til sometime Sunday, so be patient with a reply.....LOL


----------



## Michikawa (Oct 14, 2005)

Nice ideas Dougal, I have to see how to achieve those goals! That "Palaa leipää" sounds interesting, is it the name of the band or the album itself? By the way, "Pala leipää" means "A bit of bread" and "Palaa leipää" means (look) "At a bit of bread".


----------



## Dougal DeKree (Oct 14, 2005)

It was Pala with one a, the band was called "Waltari" and have done a very funny cover version of the cure's "A Forest".


----------



## genshou (Oct 14, 2005)

Michikawa said:
			
		

> Thank you - I know the feeling when you find a musical piece which seems to fit perfectly into some situation in one's or one's character's life.
> 
> Oh, and I just had this thought: usually it's a bit more meaningful to compose music when you have some sort of plan or structure - what the music is all about? But currently I don't have many such ideas or needs myself, so I was just thinking that if any of you who have found this music to be of some use would like to get soundtrack pieces for certain situations / atmospheres etc. feel free to drop a message to this thread! I can't promise anything of course, but whenever I have time I'd be more than happy to try composing something for your needs.
> 
> So let the ideas flow free




A song for a trek through the fog.
A song for a strong love between two heroes that thrives despite the fact that both keep resisting it (for Evendur and Shirl from my very dusty Story Hour, actually).
Cool bardic music for specific instruments (possibly including marching drums, again, for Shirl in my Story Hour as she loves to play the drums as they travel).
Imagine a paladin within a temple of his deity, praying fervently for understanding after falling from grace.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Oct 14, 2005)

Michikawa said:
			
		

> So let the ideas flow free




A piece designed to take you through a trek in the woods in the eraly morning then coming across a clearing where a bubbling river flows
A piece for high snow topped mountains
A piece that takes you through a graveyard at midnight with all sorts of eerie noises that have you questioning what terrors lurk
An island paradise at high noon
Two ships waging war on each other in the middle of open seas


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Oct 14, 2005)

Hmm, more ideas:

An evening storm that has lasted six days and shows no signs of letting up
Horses frolicking in a field on a bright sunny day
A creepy piece that takes you through an old musty house with the sound of rain hitting on the windowpanes
A piece that makes you envision the flight path of a dragon in your minds eye
A wind blowing through a dry and dusty desert in the evening


----------



## Michikawa (Oct 16, 2005)

Waltari is one of the only bands in Finland who have had somekind of presence internationally also - should have guessed that 

And thanks for the ideas, all of them seem really interesting and offer good base from which to try and work forward musically. I'll see what I can do...


----------



## Michikawa (Oct 21, 2005)

Phew I have had so hard time with my studies that I haven't had almost any time to fiddle around in the studio  But we have autumn break next week so I try to manage to create something new.

But I managed to do a small update - we released three songs from the upcoming Ultima IX Redemption soundtrack:

Caverns
Awakening
Rainy Day

Hopefully they'll be of some value.


----------



## Michikawa (Oct 27, 2005)

A few new tunes:

Red Fields
Long Live the King
Crystal Cavern

Long Live the King is first song with truly pompous and "overkill" feel to it. It was sort of a test - I tried to see how much material I can make Gigastudio output without killing the machine. In the worst parts my processor strain was on 70% so I could still add a few more levels to that soundcanvas


----------



## Hor Kai Lan (Oct 27, 2005)

just wanted to say THANK YOU...

our group recently has begun using music on a more consistent basis... I will add some of these to our growing soundtrack.


----------



## Dougal DeKree (Nov 4, 2005)

Michikawa, how about the following:

I like playing a piece from the Spartacus ballet by Katchaturian - the one is used as OST in ALIENS. Could you work something close to the theme into a mp3 that can be looped? I discovered that the players somehow know the theme, but can't put their finger on it and are creeped out by it. BUT if I keep on playing my record (yes, vinyl) over and over they either find out or the record will be damaged. Is there any way you can compose something like it? In no way do I ask for copyright infringement in any way or anthing the like.

Dougal.


----------



## Meloncov (Nov 5, 2005)

Can I hire you to write theme music for my campaign?


----------



## Michikawa (Nov 5, 2005)

Dougal, sounds interesting, I have to check that one out and see what can I come up with. Meloncov, you don't need to hire me to do anything  I try to produce new material as fast as I can, so if you have special needs, mention them and I try to create something.


----------



## Michikawa (Nov 13, 2005)

Update: Added a new mellow soundtrack-piece called Remembrance


----------



## Michikawa (Nov 21, 2005)

Update: Two new songs New Dawn and Threshold


----------



## Truth Seeker (Nov 21, 2005)

OH SMACK!!! How did I miss this!!!!!


----------



## Truth Seeker (Nov 21, 2005)

One, that is never corny...I understand what you are doing.    Bless you my friend.




			
				Michikawa said:
			
		

> Hehe, thanks for the kind words, but I'm sort of an idealist regarding the freedom of music. I want music to be free and don't think that I have that kind of right to demand ownership as a composer - I'm just a bridge in between who channels something to this world. Sounds a bit corny, but that's how I see it  I  could accept money from the actual work, but not from the music itself. So no fear, it'll stay free.


----------



## Michikawa (Nov 25, 2005)

Thank you  I just hope I'd have more time in my hands... It seems that sometimes life tends to keep you busy with things which aren't that motivating. And often when you do have time, you don't have inspiration to do the things you'd usually enjoy doing. But that's the way human mind works, I guess. And I'm quite sure things become a bit easier to handle when I manage to finish my studies.


----------



## Truth Seeker (Nov 27, 2005)

I must say...I am sorely IMPRESSED.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Nov 27, 2005)

Great new songs! I have a request: 



> A piece that takes you through a graveyard at midnight with all sorts of eerie noises that have you questioning what terrors lurk.
> 
> &
> 
> A creepy piece that takes you through an old musty house with the sound of rain hitting on the windowpanes​



Yes I brought these up before, but I am in need of them soon, for a game coming up in January. I'd really appreciate it if you could help me out.


----------



## Michikawa (Nov 28, 2005)

Here are two ideas:

http://www.saunalahti.fi/mattpaa/mp3/graveyard.mp3
http://www.saunalahti.fi/mattpaa/mp3/old_house.mp3

I'm not sure what you had in mind so they were sort of blind shots, but tell me what you think.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Nov 28, 2005)

Michikawa said:
			
		

> Here are two ideas:
> 
> http://www.saunalahti.fi/mattpaa/mp3/graveyard.mp3
> http://www.saunalahti.fi/mattpaa/mp3/old_house.mp3
> ...



Most excellent! They capture mood I was looking for perfectly! Thank you for creating those for me!


----------



## Michikawa (Nov 29, 2005)

Ok! Great to hear that they offered what you needed  Good luck with your gaming session!


----------



## jdrakeh (Nov 29, 2005)

Wow! I downloaded some of the 'divinity' stuff and must say - this is _fantastic_ background music! I've seen a lot of commercially released stuff (the Midnight Syndicate stuff, for example) that can't touch the quality of your free download. Thanks for making this incredible resource available to the public!


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Nov 29, 2005)

Michikawa said:
			
		

> Ok! Great to hear that they offered what you needed  Good luck with your gaming session!



Again, thanks!


----------



## Michikawa (Dec 11, 2005)

I moved the graveyard and old house mp3s to the mikseri.net pages, Old House can be found under Frozen Silence and Graveyard under Divinity projects.

I though I'd do something a bit different this time and made these quite minimalistic harp tunes, hopefully they'll be of some use:

http://www.saunalahti.fi/~mattpaa/mp3/Harp_song_1.mp3
http://www.saunalahti.fi/~mattpaa/mp3/Harp_song_2.mp3


----------



## Gez (Dec 11, 2005)

I had downloaded a bunch of Ultima musics from various projects (Redemption, Lazarus, Labyrinth of Worlds, Exult) and other free background music (all computer game mids and mp3 I could find, and things like Edgen Animation studio). It's nice to meet one of the people who've worked on them.


----------



## MadMaxim (Dec 13, 2005)

I first got around to downloading your music today, Michikawa. I must say this is excellent music and I'll be honored to play this during my sessions once I get my campaign rolling. Keep up the good work up there!


----------



## Michikawa (Dec 13, 2005)

Thank you  It's just so rewarding to be able to hear that the music feels useful and enjoyable! For an artist who doesn't make any profit from the work that's the only thing that matters, really. And sometimes the feedback is one of the only reasons which help keep composing.

-Matti


----------



## twofalls (Dec 14, 2005)

Please allow my to link my gratitude to those who have already voiced their own. I'm finding the pieces just enjoyable to play as I do my work. This is a pleasant gift, and much appreciated.


----------



## Wasgo (Dec 14, 2005)

I'd also like to thank you for this great music. I have to admit, even reading the feedback I just thought people were being overly kind because it's free. But all of the praise in this thread is fully warrented, and this music is really better than the similar stuff I could buy.


----------



## Michikawa (Dec 17, 2005)

Thank you 

I had a sudden inspiration a few hours ago and composed this sort of a tribute to a magnificent composer Danny Elfman, who has done lots of music for Tim Burton and as a surprise he did the soundtrack for the computer game Fable (an excellent score, I recommend checking it out).

Anyways, here's a short waltz with pizzicatos and glockenspiel + angel choirs:

Masquerade: http://www.mikseri.net/music/play.php?id=175307&type=dl


----------



## Truth Seeker (Dec 25, 2005)

Now, I must finish getting the entire collection.


----------



## nimisgod (Dec 26, 2005)

I am always on the look out for good background music and you, Michikawa, have so much talent and grace that you must not know what to do with it all. You're simply amazing.

/bow
/cheer


----------



## genshou (May 10, 2006)

Resurrect!

Before the crash, Michikawa, I saw you posted that you want to live near cherry trees.  I don't know how hard it would be to get one out there, but when we lived in Utah here in the US we got ours at a regular local tree supplier.

Also, just downloaded the ENTIRE Essence library all over again and listened to all of it, to make sure I had all the songs.  Great stuff, and keep it coming!


----------



## genshou (May 20, 2006)

Bumpage to inform you that I have just officially declared New Dawn the theme song of my soon-to-be PC, Fig Skye.  She needs a good tune to reflect her mercenary background and unconventional but remarkable leadership abilities.


----------



## Nifft (May 20, 2006)

Michikawa said:
			
		

> Dougal, sounds interesting, I have to check that one out and see what can I come up with. Meloncov, you don't need to hire me to do anything  I try to produce new material as fast as I can, so if you have special needs, mention them and I try to create something.




One more voice saying "Thank you!"

Every now and again I feel the urge to charge for ths stuff I do (mostly available over in House Rules), but along comes someone giving away something that provides me with great value, and I realize that it's this free stuff -- this generosity of innovation and creativity -- that allows civlilzation to remain a place worth living in, and fighting for.

So, thank you for the free stuff, and thank you more for the reminder that people don't generally detect as [Evil]. 

 -- N


----------



## Truth Seeker (Jun 12, 2006)

How far, wait...how much 'albums' have you done now?


----------



## Michikawa (Jun 23, 2006)

A bit hard to say  But overall the projects contain over 4-5 hours of music easily and the Ultima IX Redemption soundtrack material is over 3 hours also, so quite a few 

A new battle tune for your please Last Stand, hope you'll enjoy it!


----------



## Hussar (Jun 23, 2006)

Michikawa, I would absolutely love to use your music during my OpenRPG games.  OpenRPG now supports playing sound files in various formats.  However, since all your recordings on your site are inside a java applet, I cannot use them in my OpenRPG sessions. 

I suppose I could send the link to everyone and they could decide whether or not to play it, but, that's not quite what I want to do.  Is there a way to get the direct url for the mp3 files?

And, no, I have no interest in stealing/ripping/otherwise being an asshat.  I just want to use your songs   cos the ones I've listened to have rocked.


----------



## Michikawa (Jun 23, 2006)

Hm, sadly at the moment no, for I haven't got big enough ftp server space to host the files and I cannot change the way mikseri.net handles the music files... But if you happen to have a possibility to host the files yourself somehow feel free to do so. I have to see if I'm able to figure something out though.


----------



## Nifft (Jun 23, 2006)

I was able to download all of them as MP3 files (with a bit of clicking).
Has the interface changed? Or is it a browser issue?

Cheers, -- N


----------



## Michikawa (Jun 23, 2006)

The problem is that although the left clicking allows you to download the files as mp3 format, the straight link is actually to a php file which then commences the download. OpenRPG probably doesn't like the .php logic and would like to have a straight link to an actual mp3 file.


----------



## Michikawa (Jul 3, 2006)

New minimalistic tune called Woods of Eremae.


----------



## variant (Jul 4, 2006)

Awesome music, thanks.


----------



## variant (Jul 4, 2006)

Double post.


----------



## Lackhand (Jul 4, 2006)

I... I could kiss you.
Wait, I'm reliving the thread.
This stuff is *fantastic*, and you deserve every good thing life can send your way.

Thanks a lot!


----------



## Michikawa (Jul 6, 2006)

Thank you for your kind words, I really appreciate it! I'm glad to hear the soundscapes have offered enjoyment and inspiration!

-Matti


----------



## genshou (Jul 6, 2006)

You already know me. 

Thanks again, this time specifically for the most recent update.  Music's still sounding as great as ever.


----------



## Menexenus (Jul 6, 2006)

I really have great respect for people who use the internet to share what they have to offer with others.  I don't really have anything against people who want to use the internet to make a living.  Everyone needs to make a living somehow.  But I find it spiritually refreshing when I find those one-in-a-million people like Michikawa who offer what they produce for free with no strings attached.

Thanks, Michikawa, for helping to restore my faith in the internet!


----------



## Michikawa (Aug 8, 2006)

Thank you, I'm glad to hear you find the ideas and values behind the work inspiring and acceptable!

Have had a bit too much hurry with work related schedules, but managed to put up a moment or two to studio work. I fiddled around a bit with new drum libraries and managed to produce this intense battle-theme. It is quite raw and unfinished as it is, but maybe it may offer some useful/enjoyable moments:

Through the Dark Portal


----------



## genshou (Aug 10, 2006)

Sounds interesting so far.  I hope you complete the track soon.


----------



## Nyaricus (Aug 10, 2006)

How could ANYONE miss this? This music is great; I Dl'd a couple of tunes and I gotta say this is awesome work, *Michikawa*. Good job, and thank you for your generousity 

cheers,
--N


----------



## Michikawa (Aug 19, 2006)

Thanks guys  Managed to produce three new tunes:

I Will Come For You - quite pompous, maybe a bit too pompous actually, but it could be of use with some special situations?

World of Ice - cold north

Dream of a Butterfly - minimalistic solo piano tune


----------



## zoroaster100 (Aug 19, 2006)

Michikawa, thanks very much for making these available to us.


----------



## Kunimatyu (Aug 19, 2006)

Great stuff as always, Michikawa! I've got a request for you, if you're interested. It's a minimalistic atomospheric piece that diverges a bit from your past works.

Picture in your head an old forgotten canyon on a hot summer day, a canyon that's seen the echoes of many things. As the wind blows through it, you hear faint strains of a sound caught by the canyon, a faint banjo slowly plucking out a haunting tune, note by note.


----------



## Gundark (Aug 19, 2006)

Thank you so much. This is great material, excellent work. Thanks again for sharing with the community.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Aug 19, 2006)

Michikawa said:
			
		

> Thanks guys  Managed to produce three new tunes:
> 
> I Will Come For You - quite pompous, maybe a bit too pompous actually, but it could be of use with some special situations?
> 
> ...



Great new pieces Michikawa! Love 'em!


----------



## Michikawa (Aug 20, 2006)

Thank you for your kind words  I'm glad to hear you have found the soundscapes to be of acceptable quality and style! I managed to fiddle around in the studio for a few hours today and produced two tunes:

Lords of the Sky - a bit too pompous tune for normal use perhaps, but give it a try
Past Tense - minimalistic piano tune again

And Kunimatyu, I wasn't quite sure what kind of atmosphere you truly were aiming for, but here's a try:

http://www.saunalahti.fi/~mattpaa/mp3/Matti_Paalanen_-_Canyon_of_Ages.mp3


----------



## Kunimatyu (Aug 26, 2006)

Michikawa said:
			
		

> And Kunimatyu, I wasn't quite sure what kind of atmosphere you truly were aiming for, but here's a try:
> 
> http://www.saunalahti.fi/~mattpaa/mp3/Matti_Paalanen_-_Canyon_of_Ages.mp3




You nailed it, man! I can't thank you enough!


----------



## genshou (Aug 28, 2006)

I'll reiterate my prior requests, to see if they spark any creativity:


			
				genshou said:
			
		

> A song for a trek through the fog.
> A song for a strong love between two heroes that thrives despite the fact that both keep resisting it (for Evendur and Shirl from my very dusty Story Hour, actually).
> Cool bardic music for specific instruments (possibly including marching drums, again, for Shirl in my Story Hour as she loves to play the drums as they travel).
> Imagine a paladin within a temple of his deity, praying fervently for understanding after falling from grace.


----------



## Michikawa (Nov 25, 2006)

genshou said:
			
		

> I'll reiterate my prior requests, to see if they spark any creativity:




Ah, thank you for mentioning these again, they seem really inspiring. Have to see if I can manage to work out something with them!

But while not fulfilling these requests, maybe current update may offer enjoyable and appropriate moments for other occasions:

Mind's Eye

And two battle tunes:

They Came From Nowhere
Hold the Line


----------



## Michikawa (Mar 22, 2007)

A few new tunes

Hymn of Twilight
Song of Mourning
Faire


----------



## Aus_Snow (Mar 27, 2007)

Thanks again. Your work on these tracks is very much appreciated by me, and by others locally.


----------



## Edheldur (Mar 27, 2007)

Very nice! I didn't know about Michikawa's projects and tracks, but I'm REALLY liking what I'm hearing. Thank you, Michikawa, very much!


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Mar 27, 2007)

Michikawa said:
			
		

> A few new tunes
> 
> Hymn of Twilight
> Song of Mourning
> Faire



Most excellent. Great, wonderful pieces.


----------



## Kunimatyu (Jun 13, 2007)

Michikawa, I have a song request, if you're interested.

My PCs will be facing off against Dagon, Prince of the Darkened Depths as the climax of the campaign, and it'd be cool to have music for their final confrontation.

Dagon's most unique trait is his doomsong, a malevolent, mournful song that he uses to lull intruders to their doom. I was thinking it might sound like a deeper, more menacing version of a humpback whale song.

The eerie doomsong would be accompanied by other muted, malevolent sounds, with  snatches of organ music(think Captain Nemo playing Tocatta and Fugue in D Minor while the Nautilus is in the maelstorm, or Davy Jones in Pirates 2 playing his gigantic organ) and perhaps the occasional mournful sound of a nautical bell.


----------

